# Small Planted Tank?



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm gonna be starting my 2.5 gallon over for Ratchet. Dumping the Topfin heater, the plants, and the gravel once the new heater gets in and I get everything set up.

I plan on getting new gravel or a plant specific substrate, a moss ball, and some anacharis.

Here's what I know so far:
- 2.5 gallon tank
- Heater, no filter (Plan on keeping the tank around 78-80)
- Low light (Regular light bulbs and non-direct sunlight via window)
- Major water change(s) weekly

My water seems to be relatively hard and high in calcium (The crust around all the faucets is a testament to that), but my sister is able to keep anubius in her sorority with no issue.

So, would an anacharis plant be a good choice for this tank (I'm not too worried about a moss ball) and if I were to get this, should I stick with aquarium gravel or go with a plant specific substrate?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am doing something very similar, though I am getting quite a bit of light from a window.

I currently have duckweed, lucky bamboo (leaves out of water!), anacharis, one moss ball, and 3-4 java fern plants (they are growing and reproducing!). The anacharis is growing like crazy too. I get 1/2-1 inch of growth per day. 

It is heated. 

The important thing to know is that you simply can't do 100% changes on a tank like this. Unless you don't have the anacharis rooted. Mine is all pretty permanent in my tank, with the anacharis and java moss being rooted. I suppose that if you had the anacharis floating you could do 100% changes pretty easily. That is what I am doing in a tank with fish that aren't mine (the anacharis is just floating). 

I have just regular gravel, but if you are rooting the anacharis and you already have plant specific sub you could use that. If you are going to be doing 100% changes absolutely don't have plant sub. 

And pictures please! Good luck!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I am going to use gravel just for the ease of just rinsing and putting it in. I'll see if Petsmart has anything finer than the usual gravel.

Since it'll only being Ratchet in the tank (And since he's small or whatever reason) I think I can get away with 3-4 50% changes a week instead of 1 50% and 1 100%. It'll also be good if I do the more frequent schedule since he bites his tail if he's in a cup. I'll siphon the gravel as best as I can with a camelpac hose (So far it seems pretty good to use, just a little hard to start the suction).

I'll get pictures up as soon as everything is up and running, but that won't be until after the 16th at the latest, since the heater won't be getting in until the 10-16th (Don't want to expose the plants to whatever is causing issues in the tank currently).

I'll probably go out to Petsmart tomorrow, buy the plants, and get them set up for quarantine with some epsom salt to get everything going. Do moss balls do well with epsom salt, or will it(they) need a separate container?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I know that Petco has some heavier grain sand, though I have absolutely no experience with sand. 

For my girl, I do two or three 1/3 changes a week. However, she is a tiny little female and I monitor the ammonia. She is definitely growing at this point, but so are the plants. I am not sure how much experience you have with planted tanks, so I am just going to throw out there that it takes about 3 months for a planted tank to really be established. My 2 gallon isn't at this point yet, but I expect to do even fewer water changes once it is.

One thing I will warn you of is that my anacharis was melting when I bought it, and pretty much all of the original stalks have melted at this point. I have a ton of new growth to make up for that, but since the stalks from that same bunch, that I put in the boys tank did not melt (and actually recovered), I am going to assume that the stalks in the girls tank did not like the high temp of 82-86 that her tank was at for the first week. So be warned that once you add a heater things will change and your plants might not like you.

I have absolutely no experience with salt and plants. I have not used any salt since setting up my planted tanks, nor have my fish had to undergo any treatments. My older boy did some tail biting a couple of weeks after being in his split tank, but I did not do anything with it but keep a close eye on it. It grew back beautifully and this is the first time in the 2 years I have had him that he has all his fins! Honestly, I haven't quarantined any of my plants for more than 24 hours. Some of them have come in with various bugs and critters on them, which I (and my fish) enjoy immensely. I only look for hydra, and when I don't see them, assume them safe. However, there are absolutely risks so I do not advocate anyone do what I do.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

The difference in peoples setup for planted tanks is UNREAL. Some say to use specific gravel (that looks to me like nothing more than fertilized, cycled rocks) while others say to use a layer of poly batting and top soil, others sand, others peat moss with a top layer. I personally used a mix of small aquarium gravel and river rock in my 10 gallon, I'll tell you all how it goes.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I have large river rocks in my back yard that I can clean off and use, but I think they would take up too much space in a 2.5 gallon.

I'm not too worried about fertilizer since I'll be using a relatively low maintenance plant, but I can buy liquid fertilizers if needed (Or possibly some substrate for that). That and I'm sure my water can do relatively well as a fertilizer itself since it's doing a good job of keeping my lucky bamboo nice and healthy (And an anubias as well).

Do let me know how your tank goes though. This is my first venture into live plants, so this is exciting.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Alrighty. I got 6 bundles of Anacharis, 1 big moss ball, and 1 small bag of fine gravel (The finest Petsmart had). I was lucky and got them from a fresh shipment, yet to be put into any tank. 

I've got all the plants in a washed out cat litter bucket for quarantine. I also took the chance to do a 60% on the 10 gallon and used that water for the plants (Lots of yummy poops and such for the plants, plus no one in the 10 gal is sick, so why waste the water?).

I plan on testing the heater for reliability as well as for any leaks on a molly fry or two just to be on the safe side once it arrives. This, of course, will be after some heavy rinsing.

Will epsom salt hurt the moss ball any, or will it work like a fertilizer for it? I want to be sure before I add anything to the water, if I add anything at all.


----------



## kck123 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Here we are, pictures of everything that's here so far.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

from what I understand epsom salt shouldn't affect plants. I had a moss ball in it for a while and it didn't seem to affect it.

I've used the sand from petsmart (Called caribsea) and I wouldn't recommend it. I don't know if it was just my bag, but it had something funky in it.

Oh, and make sure the plants get some light while you have them QTed


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I just went with gravel. There was a plant specific substrate underneath the live plants section they have, but I didn't know if it was safe for aquarium use. I didn't see the Caribsea brand at my Petsmart, but I'll steer clear of it.

My plan for the plants was to empty out a bit of the water (There's 5 gallons in there right now and the plants are floating at the top, so all of it isn't really needed) and to bring it outside for a little bit for sunlight or possibly just keeping the lid open to the lightbulbs in my room/light from the window.

I know the plants I chose are low light, which will suit my room much better as well as the tank much better since my room doesn't get any direct sunlight. I can leave my room light on for the duration of the day if the window light turns out to not be enough for them.

I think I'll add a little bit of epsom salt to the water tomorrow when I lower the water level. 

I never expected the moss ball to feel prickly. I was expecting it to be somewhat slimey.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it all depends on what shape they are in. My one that is in not so hot shape is kinda slimy, the one that is the colour of a Christmas tree feels kinda like wool.
For these plants some natural light should be good enough.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Alright. Well, the cup the moss ball was in looked clean, and the moss ball itself looked healthy. A nice Christmas tree color and floating at the top of the cup. No debris in the cup at all.

Hopefully my room will be acceptable for these plants in terms of lighting.

With Anacharis, you can cut off a portion with a harp razor and use that new piece to start a new stalk, right? Or am I thinking of some other plant?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

For the anacharis I just break a piece off and stick it back down into the gravel. No razer, scissors, or any other cutting tool. 

Just FYI, you need to unbind the stalks ASAP. They often die under the binding (the bottom half, not the whole thing!). It might already be too late, but you can at least prevent rot and basically give them a chance to actually start growing.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll take the rubber bands off of them now then. I took off the strange metal (? is was awfully pliant so I'm doubting it was fully metal) band.

I think I was thinking of anubius with the razor for cutting the rhizome.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

all bunch plants seem to come wrapped in those, it never seemed right, I mean metal in water?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If it's a metal, it's a strange one for being so pliant even after being in cold water for hours. I initially thought I was going to have a huge problem getting the bands off without harming the plant, but they just bent right off with no effort.

How do I tell a dead portion of anacharis from a live portion? there are a few bright green stalks, but also some dark green/blackish stalks as well.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

For mine, the dark green and bright green are good, the yellow/brown is bad. You can kind of tell by just feeling them if they are going to last or not. The leaves should feel kind of springy. If they are soft and kind of mushy you might just need to toss.

However, there might be other things that effect them that I just don't know about so hopefully someone else who has been keeping them longer will know more about them.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, the darker ones don't feel mushy so I hope they're ok.

I've had the lid open and my light on all day so far in combination to my curtains being open, so I think they're getting enough light. They'll get better lighting once they're in a tank.

I emptied out some of the water since I figured 5 gallons was a lot for qt and made finding the moss ball and getting it light a little more difficult. With the lower water level, the anacharis is a little more sturdy floating at the top so I can nestle the moss ball on top of those so it gets light too.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Since my girl pack has spent all of their time at the top of the tank I pulled the metal bands off of both of mine and scrapped all of the dying branches. It stress striped them for a bit, but no one is fighting *knock on wood!*. Also between the desk lamp, the lid, and the heater my tank was at 86 degrees! It felt like bath water but I got it to drop, I don't think it spent more than an hour at that temp. It's resting at 80 degrees now and the girls are no longer striped, well fed, and getting along. I'm really happy with the looks of my 10 gallon, I think you'll be happy once you get everything settled ;-)


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm getting a ton of new growth from the anacharis. Lots of curly little growths shooting out from everywhere. They're a nice bright green and are definitely softer than the rest of the plant (I'm assuming since they're new).

I've got the bucket sitting outside in the sun on my front patio since there's not so much direct light there, but light to still get to them. I don't think keeping my room light on all day is going to work since Ratchet bit his tail after I did that yesterday. He's such a turd.

Depending on the gap the heater needs, I can probably stick my lucky bamboo in the tank as well since it's gone through over a month of quarantine and has remained very healthy.

The anacharis doesn't seem to be carrying anything with it, but it's still going to go through some quarantine time just to be sure Ratchet doesn't have anything to drama queen about.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Does Ratchet have a place where he can go that is almost completely dark? That might help. And he might stop tail biting once the plants are in. That happened with my boy. 

I love how fast anacharis grows! It is like freshwater seaweed! If it does have any little bugs on it, he might be able to amuse himself with hunting. That is what my fish do all day.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

the hospital tank is floating in the stupid tank with faulty heater, so the plants come up and around the sides of half of the hospital tank. I had that section covered by a towel so that it was dark. Ratchet's such a drama queen about the slightest changes though, so he probably wanted the entire tank completely pitch black (Except for he would have gotten pissed about that too). hopefully this will be his last episode of it and he'll leave his tail alone once I get the new set up going. Just waiting on the heater.

I swear there's like 2 inches of new stuff on the anacharis in some places. I didn't think it would grow that fast, but this will be good too. I can just take portions off and plant all of my tanks as it grows.

All six bundles is definitely too much for the 2.5, but I have other tanks that can use the plants too. 3 10 gallons, 2 1.5 gallons, 1 5 gallon, 3 2.5 gallons. Plenty of space.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that stuff is a weed. Half of mine won't stay planted and just floats.


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 10, 2011)

led aquarium light???? which one do u like ?>?/


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

e2paradise said:


> led aquarium light???? which one do u like ?>?/


Hmm? I don't think I mentioned any aquarium lights or LEDs. I'm just using natural sunlight and regular light bulbs (Like the ones for the ceiling fans with lights).


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 10, 2011)

Pataflafla said:


> Hmm? I don't think I mentioned any aquarium lights or LEDs. I'm just using natural sunlight and regular light bulbs (Like the ones for the ceiling fans with lights).


er............. just recommend it


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

OH! Sorry for the mistake.

I don't think I'll be able to do an LED light since the top of the tank is just a glass lid. So far it seems as if the light I'm giving the plants right now is working though. They're supposed to be relatively low light plants.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing beats quality fluorescent bulbs with the regular edison base. They're EVERYWHERE now and the small bit of additional price you pay is made up for in electrical savings ;-) I buy the GE bulbs from Wal Mart, you will get a TON of light from them and it's generally "cool" which is good for your plants. LED's are the future, but at the moment they're over priced, or unreliable China goods which scare me LOL. I trust them in my flashlights, but not plugged into my wall with my pets all day.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I might have to see about switching since I rarely turn on my room light.

I have learned some semi-bad news. It's nothing horrible, just slightly disappointing. My heater isn't expected to reach my house until the 15th since it's somewhere in New Jersey right now. Looks like the anacharis and moss ball will have to settle for some more kitty-litter-bucket time. I've been setting it in my front porch area so it can get some natural light instead of leaving my room light on for Ratchet to drama queen about. Hopefully that'll be enough for a few more days.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

My heater came in today. I'm going to test it throughout the night in about 5 gallons of water. If all goes well, the tank will probably be set up tomorrow morning.

I'll post pictures of the final product and hopefully a happy Ratchet.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cool! I am having a bad run with my Anachrasis btw, When I first put them in and put the hood on my temp jumped up to like 86 degrees. I caught it quickly and got it back down to 78 but now the leaves are melting  I have 2 or three little new growth spots spurting up so I moved one of them to a bowl with its own lamp in hopes of getting some healthy growth. On the bright side of things, I had a 2in piece of what I'm guessing is water sprites stuck in one of my bundles, it shot out roots and I've now planted it  Watch the temp with the Anachrasis though, I had that one over temp and now they're shedding everywhere :shock: I'm thinking about doing Indian fern in the sorority and moving the anachrasis to another tank if I get any healthy stalks.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll definitely watch to be sure. I've got the heater set to 80, and it did its job through the night with 5 gallons of water, so hopefully I won't have to change the settings for 2.5 gallons instead.

Just waiting for the temperature to get up to 78-80 before acclimating Ratchet. It's at 70 right now, so it'll be a little bit.

I've got a ton of anacharis left over, so some of my other tanks are going to get some as well.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

2 more degrees and Ratchet will begin acclimating. Hopefully those 2 degrees will warm up fast since I have to get ready for work really soon.

Pictures of the set up before Ratchet gets added:


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratchet is greatly enjoying the live plants. He's active and angry (a usual for him). He's already split his tail a little bit from having to flare every plant into submission. He's still trying to crack the moss ball, but I think he's winning.

He's had no adverse reactions to the live plants or heaters and has even decided to grace me with a few minuscule bubbles.

It's normal for bettas to like to rub all over the moss ball, right? He's not being a creeper or showing he's irritated?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

When I first put Smaug (red fish) in the divided tank he split his anal fin about 1 cm. Then he proceeded to try to eat his anal fin about 2 months after that... Now he is all grown back! Healthier than ever too. It has really made me believe in plants for cleaner water...

Anyways, glad to know he is adjusting well. I don't see my boys rub against the moss balls, but Kamehameha literally buries himself in the Christmas moss at night. As in, I have turned on all the lights and spent 10 minutes looking for him before he finally shows himself. How can a fish disappear in 2.5 gallons?!? And Kamehameha will also wedge himself between one of the moss balls and the glass when he is hunting. I would just chalk it up to one of Ratchet's many quirks. Bettas seem to have so many!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm thinking he may like the feel of it since he's only ever had plastic plants. I'm sure it feels a lot softer to him than the plastic ones he had previously.


----------

